
How 2 Indian snake catchers caught 14 Burmese pythons in 2 weeks in Florida - giis
http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/animals/stories/indian-snake-catchers-caught-burmese-pythons-weeks-florida
======
giis
It reminds me similar story, in my place. Well-known company (who spends
millions in Cricket) hired snake catchers to get rid-off snakes from their
region - which also has employee's houses. But in few weeks ,they stopped
coming because company didn't pay them promised money.

I hope these two snake catchers get paid more than their translators!
Translating from English to Tamil is easy and the real credit/money should go
to these catchers not translators. Even USD-2000 will make huge difference to
their lives. (If I'm not wrong USD-2000 will be equivalent to 2 or 3 years
salary)

------
sethammons
Maybe the tribesmen could teach others? </s>

~~~
giis
I read another report,which says they are in-fact teaching others on this. So
that wild-life organizers can take of themselves :)

